# I've had it with fluro



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I reckon I'm done with the stuff. I've used a variety of brands, mostly Yamatoyo and I'm sick of it. It's stiffer and thicker than mono of the same breaking strain and it sinks and so kills the action of top-water presentations. As for the mythical refractive index and it's supposed invisibility underwater, I'm unconvinced it makes the slightest difference. In my opinion, diameter is of far greater consequence. I'll admit that it's abrasion resistance is a plus but on balance, I'm going to stick with good quality mono from now on. I just bought a spool of sunline 10lb and it's a pleasure to use compared to the fluro and so much cheaper it's not funny.


----------



## Bream2nv (Jun 19, 2011)

Have you tried Sunline FC Rock? and what lb have you been using? I find 4lb the maximum i will use with surface lures, anything higher and it tends to affect the action.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

4, 8, 10, 20 & 38lb. At about 25-30 bucks for a 50m spool it's just not worth it. Even 4lb fluro will sandbag a popper. Haven't used FC Rock.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

everything ive read has suggested that using fluoro is a no-no for topwater but good for everything else


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah it's the everything else that I'm not convinced about. I think I've just been using the stuff because it was the done thing but the cost combined with the stiffness and diameter gives me the poops. I've been using fluro for a good 5 years at least so I'm no newcomer.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

It goes to show you you should use what you're happy with and bugger the hype. I once watched an 80yo man haul a barra h could barely lift out of the water at Lucinda.....he was using a plastic coke bottle spooled with mono!

I still find braid difficult to justify, other than for the sensitivity, and only use it on my baitcaster....I know....


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

scater. ive recently switched to fennel super spring (or super something) mono .

i just find it a lot easier to tie knots and it is quite small in diameter in 10 to 16 lb range.

you'll find it at bcf .

i might run a couple of comparisons. in shallow clear water i would still use yamotoyo 4 to 6 though.

i think if your really just after a feed of whiting or whatever, a 4lb mono outfit on a long super whippy rod is the way to go.
the fish are running and hooked before they know theyre on where as if youre using a soft plastics rod, theyre just too stiff to allow that.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

I only use It for bream, partly because of fluoro's ridiculous price and partly because I don't really find it nessecary for anything else, Black Magic's Mono is good, maybe try some that


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

I had a good little session in the middle of the day with the kids in mermaid canals yesterday which was quite interesting. Started off with 6lb super100 clear mono straight through with bread under a float. 
This is an area where everyone feeds the fish out their backyard and you see dozens of fish feeding timidly in your berley. Generally you will get 1 or 2 fish before they wise up and just swim up to your bait, eye it off then turn their nose up and swim away. We caught our usual couple then shutdown so I tied a 6lb fluro leader fc rock and caught 15 fish in total 3 mullet and 12 bream from 20cm to 35cm and left them biting.
I have no doubt fluro makes a difference but FYI I use 10lb mono for my surface stuff


----------



## TheChief (Jan 2, 2011)

Look out for the new Berkley Nanofil line. Looks and feels like mono but has no stretch like braid. Does sink I think though.

I use Unitika Silver Thread FC in 3,4 and 6lb. It's really thin and super strong, It's about $35 for 150m.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

guess you have to pay to win


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I only use mono as i have so many partial spools and I have never considered using fluro, I am sure the guy from paulus just fishing only uses mono too and he has some runs on the board.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

I've switched off it too scater. Main reason for me was lower knot strength- I've tried it every which way, the knot's don't tie as well.


----------

